# Sage Dual Boiler Bottomless Portafilters



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

So as some of you may know I've been on a bit of a mission interspersed with group buy related stuff to try and find a bottomless portafilter that is both available easily and fits properly. My Gaggia one fitted but at a strange looking angle when locked in and that is on it's way to Thailand as my Classic resumes it's global travels. I've enlisted the help of Jordan from Bella Barista, Peter from Espresso Underground and Jens who makes the Torr tampers.

I've measured every possible dimension( I treated myself to the digital caliper gauge from Aldi) that could affect a fit and the search has come up with a blank. Jen's advice today is to wait until the official ones become available, as to paraphrase, being made from stainless steel the spouted ones are a real swine and hard to make bottomless because of the grade of stainless used to make it. He thinks that even for the projected price of ~£60 that they are still a good deal because they are so well made. He also rates the Gastroback branded version of the Dual Boiler sold in Germany quite highly.

Sorry it's not better news but at least now we know, and Hubrad benefitted from my purchase of a Rancilio one to see if that fitted, so at least some good came of it lol.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Does the funny fitting gaggia one cause any ither problems? If the only problem is its a bit wonkey it may still be an option to anyone eager to watch the pour.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

What about a DIY job? Callum did an awesome job on my gaggia one. Or am I missing something obvious about the sages?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

oracleoftruth said:


> What about a DIY job? Callum did an awesome job on my gaggia one. Or am I missing something obvious about the sages?


''being made from stainless steel the spouted ones are a real swine and hard to make bottomless because of the grade of stainless used to make it''


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

60 is expensive. Perhaps a large enough group purchase might knock 10% off


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Ah. Maybe I should read more carefully.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

If Jens says it was hard to convert one then anyone would find it hard, plus a replacement standard one is ~£60 anyway.

The Gaggia one fitted fine you just have to insert it at a point where the end of the handle is almost touching the left hand edge of the machine, and locked at an odd angle but locked firmly and worked fine, it just offended my sense of aesthetics and I worried if it might also damage the silicone group gasket.

I did have a look on the Breville USA site and they have quite a few spares listed and even if here they are a direct $ to£ conversion they're still a good price. The gasket is $3.99 for example.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I'll accept a challenge, stainless would require a rethink for me though. What is the lug configuration like, any possibilities on adapting something more common?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Callum pm with me an email address and I'll forward you the email I sent Jens with photos and dimensions


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome will get straight on it


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Would be a nice little business venture to get in on being the first person making 3rd party ones of these. We must have a member or here two with the know how?


----------



## specialpants (Jun 25, 2013)

I finally got around to grinding away my old naked handle from my BES900. The original handle didn't have enough clearance and wasn't able to seal properly.

For anyone that's interested, I used a dremel with an aluminum oxide grinder (to cut through stainless steel). Probably took about 1 hour to do.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The only trouble is that by the time any of us here manage to source and import one for a BES900 which was never sold here we'd be at the same cost a buying a brand new one from Sage, thanks for thinking of us though.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Charliej said:


> So as some of you may know I've been on a bit of a mission interspersed with group buy related stuff to try and find a bottomless portafilter that is both available easily and fits properly. My Gaggia one fitted but at a strange looking angle when locked in and that is on it's way to Thailand as my Classic resumes it's global travels. I've enlisted the help of Jordan from Bella Barista, Peter from Espresso Underground and Jens who makes the Torr tampers.
> 
> I've measured every possible dimension( I treated myself to the digital caliper gauge from Aldi) that could affect a fit and the search has come up with a blank. Jen's advice today is to wait until the official ones become available, as to paraphrase, being made from stainless steel the spouted ones are a real swine and hard to make bottomless because of the grade of stainless used to make it. He thinks that even for the projected price of ~£60 that they are still a good deal because they are so well made. He also rates the Gastroback branded version of the Dual Boiler sold in Germany quite highly.
> 
> Sorry it's not better news but at least now we know, and Hubrad benefitted from my purchase of a Rancilio one to see if that fitted, so at least some good came of it lol.


Hi Charlie,

I saw a product on CoffeeHit that looked interesting:

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/spares-service/cafelat-e61-8mm-silicon-gasket

Ran a search on here, and it appears that you have one as standard on your Sage machine...

What is your impression?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

sjenner said:


> Hi Charlie,
> 
> I saw a product on CoffeeHit that looked interesting:
> 
> ...


Well it certainly does it's job, has been very easy to clean and is showing no signs of wear or going hard like a rubber gasket does, it doesn't shed any of the material either so I'd say for the couple of quid it costs it's well worth a go. I had wondered if anyone offered silicon gaskets as spares.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Well it certainly does it's job, has been very easy to clean and is showing no signs of wear or going hard like a rubber gasket does, it doesn't shed any of the material either so I'd say for the couple of quid it costs it's well worth a go. I had wondered if anyone offered silicon gaskets as spares.


Thanks Charlie... I think I'll give it a go, CoffeeHit is about three miles from me.

Major investment time....


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

sjenner said:


> Thanks Charlie... I think I'll give it a go, CoffeeHit is about three miles from me.
> 
> Major investment time....


I'd be interested to find out how you get on with them Stephen. Cheap as chips!


----------

